# A 8hr fight



## doomtrpr_z71 (Apr 13, 2019)

Seems like the broadminded is the boat to be on for swordfish


----------



## trad bow (Apr 13, 2019)

Big big fish


----------



## pottydoc (Apr 13, 2019)

The Cap knows his stuff. Awesome fish.


----------



## dwhee87 (Apr 14, 2019)

Can't imagine catching anything that size. We caught one out of Venice last year that was a couple inches shy of legal, guessing about 60-70 lbs, and that one took us almost an hour to land, tag and release.


----------



## Rabun (Apr 15, 2019)

That is an unbelievable fish!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 15, 2019)

WOW! Awesome.


----------



## Gator89 (Apr 23, 2019)

Just read this on Fox News.  Great big fish tale!


----------



## The Donk (Apr 23, 2019)

Cool to see another one swimming around the boat while they were gaffing that beast @ the 6:30 mark.


----------



## TurkeyJay (May 13, 2019)

Wow. That would be an awesome fishing trip.


----------



## nkbigdog (May 16, 2019)

I saw the name Bud and Mary's? As a kid I lived in South Florida and growing up worked on a drive boat out of Jack Danials fish camp. It was just a few miles north of John Pennycamp state park..Their was a small resturant on the East side of US1 called Bud and Mary's..The two were real jokers and served mighty fine grub, Two tarpon were on the wall. One was about 90lbs and said her's, the other was about 25lbs and said his....I loved to eat there they had a shrimp cocktail that you could mount a driving board on...I wonder since it was 60 years ago, if they later started that marina? Monster catch!!Thanks for posting OP!


----------

